# Roccat Kone oder Razer Lachesis?



## willy (13. Dezember 2008)

Hey!

Da ich schon so lang an meiner maus rumgehauen habe (2 jahre, Razer Death Adder, ca. 3000 Spielstunden, etliche office und surfstunden) hat die linke maustaste angefangen zu spinnen (doppelklick statt einfach klick, oder gar keinen) [muss zugeben, ich hab ein bisschen nachgeholfen^^]
Da ich denke, dass diese nicht mehr lange durchhalten wird, hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich mir ne neue Maus besorge, als sicherheit. Da habe ich schon 2 totale Favoriten, Die neue Roccat Kone und die Razer Lachesis. Für die Roccat spricht einfach das design, für die lachesis meine Razer vorliebe. Aber ich habe schon von sehr vielen gehört, dass die Roccat eher schlampig zusammengebaut wurde, d.h. maustasten wackeln, mausrad laut/wackelt und so weiter (nicht bei allen, aber vielen) bin ich skeptisch geworden...Lachesis ist zur Zeit mein absoluter Favorit, mit 55€ (-17€ Amazon gutschein^^) [in weiß] ist sie zudem auch um einiges billiger als die Kone...Außerdem les ich bei amazon, dass ca. 90% aller Kone besitzer davor Logitech user waren, also 0815 form :/ dabei bin ich auch nich so glücklich *.*

eure kommentare/Ratschläge hier(fanboy geflame sind nicht erwünscht >_>) :

edit: ich bin high sense gamer (derzeit 1800dpi, Maus Sens. 10) und hab ein Steelseries Steelpad 5L (extra für lasermäuse)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi

ich habe die Lachesis und mein freund hat sich vor kurzem die Kone gekauft(was für ein Zufall). 
Da ich ich weiß wie sich die Lachesis veerhält, auch von etlichen Spielstunden, bin ich überzeugt, dass die kone besser ist. Der Sensor arbeitet noch ein bisschen besser und die maus liegt viel besser in der Hand.

Ich würde jetzt die Kone nehmen.

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Ich würd meinen Maus+Mauspad(Glas) gerne verkaufen, wenn du interesse hast, meld dich mit pn.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir zu Kone raten (ohne die andere zu kennen), kann also nur aus meiner Kone erfahrung sprechen (seit gestern). Eine schlampige Verarbeitung habe ich nicht bemerkt, eher sehr viel Liebe zum Detail. Die Tasten sind Top und haben einen richtig knackigen Druckpunkt und das Treibermenü ist überwältigend. 

Das einzige Kontra ist der hohe Preis, aber ich habe nur 56€ für die Maus bezahlt. Mehr als 60 wäre sie mir nicht wert gewesen.


----------



## morpH82 (13. Dezember 2008)

hey,

also ich hatte die Lachesis vor nen paar Monaten zum testen zu Hause. Also ich konnte keine Mängel in der Verarbeitung oder Präzision festellen. Hatte sie ca. 10 Tage im Einsatz. Allerdings wolle sich meine Hand nicht dran gewöhnen, was am Design lag, da sie ja sowohl für Rechts- als auch für Linkshänder ist. Wenn du damit zu recht kommst, kannst du zugreifen. Am besten halt mal selbst testen.

Zur Kone kann ich auch nichts schlechtes sagen, hab zwar hier die Mausradproblematik gelesen etc., aber bin die auch zur Zeit am Testen und bei mir macht sie einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck. Alles funktioniert, installation war kein problem und auch das Mausrad ist super. Von daher, kann ich nichts zu dieser Thematik sagen. 

Mir gefällt die Kone besser als die Lachesis, wobei das einfach am Design liegt und sie besser in meiner Hand liegt und das ist das entscheidende. Nützt ja die beste Technik nichts, wenn man die Hand verkrüppelt beim zoggen! aber wie gesagt, dass ist ja bei jedem anders.

Gespielt hab ich beide in CoD4 mit hohen dpi-Einstellungen!


----------



## c0re (13. Dezember 2008)

Beide mäuse sind von der Präzision her sehr gut. Die Form ist eigentlich immer Geschmackssache und deswegen kann man diesbezüglich auch nur schwer empfehlungen aussprechen. 

Allerdings kann man den Sensor der Kone an jeden Untergrund anpassen, was für mich ein klarer Kaufgrund wäre.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. Dezember 2008)

jo ich habe beide mäuse gespielt, weil ich damals den hype mitgemacht habe und mir ne kone gekauft habe.
razer ist eindeutig hochwertiger verarbeitet und präziser,aber das logitech design der kone macht es für viele einfacher damit umzugehen.
wenn du mit der razer keine layout props hast dann nimm die, wenn deine hand schon zu *logitechisiert* ist und du eher ne multimedia maus suchst nehm die kone.

wobei ich sagen muss das die konfigurierung der lachesis einiges an intelligenz beansprucht wie ich bei einem alten schulfreund feststellen musste, aber wenn man denn dreh raus hat kann man das potenzial der 4000dpi richtig ausnutzen.

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2008)

Kone -> Logitech Design (0815 - weil nachgebaut wir inzwischen von allen)
Da würde ich auf Rev2 warten, da man entweder glück hat, wie ich, wo alles perfekt ist (von wackeligen tasten habe ich noch nie gehört. Aber das mausrad ist bei einigen wohl fehlerhaft) oder pech wie mein kollege. bei 1 war mausrad kaput, bei 2 der leuchtstreifen nicht perfekt (vorne links 2 mm zu tief, sodass man es von der seite aus nicht mehr so gut sehen konnte.)
Preis liegt jetzt auch nichts so extrem hoch. Amazon habe ich es für 62 gekauft. Also 7 euro differenz.
Razer Lachesis -> da du eh razermäuse magst, würde ich dir diese eher empfehlen. Von der technik sind beide gleich auf. sind nur details fragen. Für dich dürfte allein noch form/gefühl wichtig sein. Am besten dafür mal in laden gehen und beide in die hand nehmen und daran entscheiden...


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich würde dir zur Kone raten...
Ich hatte in nem Saturn mal 4 verschiedene Razer- Mäuse, darunter auch die Lachesis, eine davon lag ganz gut in meiner Hand (ich GLAUBE, dass es die Deathadder war), bei allen anderen konnte ich meinen kleinen Finger nicht rechts von der Maus runterhängen lassen, sondern der musste auf der rechten Maustaste liegen, weil was daneben war...
Außerdem sieht die Kone endgeil aus ... 
Will auch meine G9 gegen die Kone austauschen, da die Kone viel besser in meiner Hand liegt...
PS: Post 1337 @ 13:37


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das Review bei deiner Entscheidung.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...occat-kone-der-spielertraum-aller-maeuse.html

Ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit der Roccat Kone. Sie ist nun schon einige Zeit im Einsatz und hat sich in vielen Spielen bewährt.


----------



## willy (13. Dezember 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> jo ich habe beide mäuse gespielt, weil ich damals den hype mitgemacht habe und mir ne kone gekauft habe.
> razer ist eindeutig hochwertiger verarbeitet und präziser,aber das logitech design der kone macht es für viele einfacher damit umzugehen.
> wenn du mit der razer keine layout props hast dann nimm die, wenn deine hand schon zu *logitechisiert* ist und du eher ne multimedia maus suchst nehm die kone.
> 
> ...




diese aussage hat mir bis jetzt am besten geholfen, wie ich sehe ist die roccat kone ne logitech mit anderen namen wenn die rev2 nich vor ~februar raus kommt, und ich ja schon die razer im mediamarkt angegrapscht  war richtig geil unter den händen, meine wahl geht wohl auf lachesis, weil ich nie wieder 0815 form will


----------



## morpH82 (13. Dezember 2008)

allein schon die aussage 0815-form ist doch totaler Quatsch. Jede Form hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und für jede Hand und jeden Geschmack ist doch ne Maus vorhanden. 

und wenn man schon von 0815 spricht und kopieren, sollte man sich fragen warum die sog. logitech-form kopiert wird. Wohl weil sie nicht so schlecht ist, oder viel entscheidender, sich das ding gut verkäuft.

Davon mal abgesehen ist es wie schon mehrere Leuts hier festgestellt haben, die Form einer Maus, bzw. die Handhabung damit, eine rein subjektive Geschmacks- und Gefühlssache. Deswegen muss man weder die eine noch die andere Form schlecht reden. Das 0815 gebrabbel ist jedenfalls in keinster weise subjektiv und hilft bei der Kaufberatung für ne Maus nicht weiter, da jeder nen anderes Empfinden hat bzw. auch andere Vorraussetzung, zB. die Größe der Hand oder ob man Rechts- oder linkshänder ist.

Logitech-Lager vs. Razor-Lager bringt keinen weiter!


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

ich ( der käufer, der diesen thread eröffnet hat) habe geschrieben, dass logitech (obgleich selbst konzipiert oder nicht) mäuse fast alle eine 0815 halb-ei form haben...mich stört das...und wenn die roccat kone das hat, lass ich es gleich ...


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2008)

Du kennst dich im Portfolio von Logitech wohl nicht sehr gut aus. 
Ist in etwa wie zu sagen, dass die Razor alle aussehen, wie ein auf der herdplatte zerlaufender flummi 

Die für dich interessanten Mäuse haben aber in der Tat meißt das ergonomische Design (kein 0815, wenn man sich die Mehrheit der Mäuse ansieht, welche eher der Logitech Value Optical ähneln. Die mehrheit der Leute haben eben keine 3000dpi Designer Maus. Damit ist das 0815 Design ein anderes...)

Ich kann verstehen, wenn das design dir nicht gefällt oder es deiner ergonomie nicht entspricht, deshalb sollte man es aber nicht heruntermachen. Ich mache das Design der Razer z.B. auch nicht runter, obwohl es mir nicht gefällt...


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

die sache ist, ich habe 5 jahre mit dem logitech ei herum hantiert. Danach die Razer, erstmal, wow, die verpackung ist geiler als die alte maus...
dann die form, die erste woche kam ich damit nur bedingt zureckt (wie mit der g15 xD) aber dann, wow einmal reingefunden, will man nie wieder raus...
für mich wird logitech (und nachmacher) nie in frage kommen, außer die kommen mal auf eine interessantere form (die G9 zählt nicht, da wurde das ei nur abgeschnitten)

ja klar, das wird oft benutzt, weil man sich da nicht eingewöhnen will, menschen hassen veränderungen

für mich ist das einfach mainstream, ich hasse mainstream in jeder weise, sowas unterstütze ich auch nicht...das ist reine einstellungs sache


----------



## morpH82 (14. Dezember 2008)

wenn dir razor-mäuse besser gefallen nimm halt die!

aber von mainstream reden find ich echt lustig, wenn man gleichzeitig von Razor bzw. gamer-equipment redet.

Mainstream im Gamer-Segment sind hohe dpi-Zahlen, beleuchtete Mäuse, Design-Fetish, geile Verpackung etc......mhm.....irgendwie sowohl kone, logitech, als auch razor. Also ich würde sagen der Gamer-Mainstream geht klar zu optisch überfrachteten Produkten, mit vielen Features die wenig praktischen nutzen haben.

Aber wie gesagt, dir muss die Maus liegen und gefallen. und wenn das eine razor ist, greif zu. Schlecht sind die ja nicht. muss einfach passen!


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

eig war die kone am anfang ziemlich vorne drin bei mir, man konnte aus einigen farben wähle, dpi ist hoch und viele leute haben sie einfach nur gelobt..
dann kam mir durch amazon die lachesis in den sinn, da war ich dann dazwischen...

ja klar muss die maus gut aussehen...das auge isst/spielt mit, wieso isst du denn keinen kot? weil dein auge und deine nase nein sagen, aber weißt du dass er schlecht schmeckt? :>
darum ist aussehn vorne dabei, aber verpackung war jetz eher als kleiner scherz von mir ...

und mainstream meine ich die form, wie du schon in zig anderen posts/thread erwähnt hast, hat logitech die halbei form erfudnen, und sogut wie jeder hat sie kopiert, das heißt die form der maus is mainstream...is doch das gleiche wie hiphop, die schwarzen hams erfunden, die anderen machens nach, vielen gefällt es, aber die schwarzen machen immer noch den besten...mainstream :S

und bis jetzt hat mir noch nie eine maus gepasst, man muss sich eingewöhnen, ich gewöhn mich gerne ein, darum will ich keine "logitech form"


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> (die G9 zählt nicht, da wurde das ei nur abgeschnitten)



Dann zählt die Lachesis genau so wenig, da es nur Tasten etwas platt gedrückt wurden, ensonsten ist sie eine absolute standart microsoftmaus von der form her


----------



## morpH82 (14. Dezember 2008)

d.h. wenn eine Maus auf den Markt käme, die technisch alle Konkurrenten schlägt und das in allen Bereichen, vom Abtasten bis Features jeglicher Art, über Lichteffekte etc. sprich alle sind sich einig das dies das absolute Premium-Produkt ist, es keine Kritik gibt und alles perfekt ist, würdest du diese nicht nehmen, nur weil sie ein ähnliches Design wie Logitech hat?  Die Passform in deine Hand mal außer Acht lassend, weil du ja kein Problem hast, dich umzugewöhnen....


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

bei der logitech heißt umgewöhnen die hand einmal draufzulegen...

zudem sagte ich, das aussehn ist sehr wichtig, aber wenns sich total ******* anfühlt (logitech) dann is es nichts für mich (da sind wir wieder bei der kone)


----------



## Tofu (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab selbst ne Lachesis und n freund von mir ne Kone. Bei der Lachesis ist mir zuerst die sehr gute Verarbeitung aufgefallen. Im Gegensatz dazu find ich hat sich die Kone eher billig angefühlt. Die Tasten klappern und sein Mausrad war nach 2 Wochen defekt. Meine Lachesis hält da schon länger ohne Probleme. Allerdings bin ich genau wie Willy auch n Razer-Freak... ( Lachesis, Lycosa, eXactMat und Pirania) Die Lachesis Form ist vllt nicht für jeden was, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit sollte sich auch der letzte an die Form gewöhnt haben. zu den Sensoren kann ich nur sagen, dass sich beide nicht viel nehmen. Ich zock zwar immer mit hohen dpi zahlen aber 4000dpi braucht man doch selten.
Das Aussehen ist finde ich eher Nebensache, hauptsache die Maus funzt und liegt gut in der Hand.
Treiber sind auch bei beiden ok und leicht zu verstehen.


_(Razer Rulez!)_


----------



## willy (14. Dezember 2008)

ich bin kein razer freak, ich hab ne logitech tastatur, ein steelseries mauspad und ein creative fatal1ty headset...aber ich vertraue einfach auf razer mäuse...
lachesis wird wohl meine entscheidung sein, außer es ändert sich was in den nächsten 2 monaten...zur not kauf ich mir einfach nochmal ne death adder xD aber diesma in weiß  (will auch ne lachesis in weiß  )


----------



## kwku (15. Dezember 2008)

Tofu schrieb:


> Also ich hab selbst ne Lachesis und n freund von mir ne Kone. Bei der Lachesis ist mir zuerst die sehr gute Verarbeitung aufgefallen. Im Gegensatz dazu find ich hat sich die Kone eher billig angefühlt. Die Tasten klappern und sein Mausrad war nach 2 Wochen defekt. Meine Lachesis hält da schon länger ohne Probleme. Allerdings bin ich genau wie Willy auch n Razer-Freak... ( Lachesis, Lycosa, eXactMat und Pirania) Die Lachesis Form ist vllt nicht für jeden was, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnungszeit sollte sich auch der letzte an die Form gewöhnt haben. zu den Sensoren kann ich nur sagen, dass sich beide nicht viel nehmen. Ich zock zwar immer mit hohen dpi zahlen aber 4000dpi braucht man doch selten.
> quote Das Aussehen ist finde ich eher Nebensache, hauptsache die Maus funzt und liegt gut in der Hand.
> Treiber sind auch bei beiden ok und leicht zu verstehen.
> 
> Also, dass bei der Roccat Kone die Tasten klappern ist wohl schwer zu verstehen. Wie geht das denn? Und mein Mausrad ist auch OK! Dein Freund hat wohl 'ne Montagsmaus.


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

ne kwku, es haben mehrere die probleme, dass die maus nicht einfach so verarbeitet wurde, wie erhofft, daurm soll ja bald rev2 rauskommen(quasi bugfix^^)


----------



## BigBubby (15. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ne kwku, es haben mehrere die probleme, dass die maus nicht einfach so verarbeitet wurde, wie erhofft, daurm soll ja bald rev2 rauskommen(quasi bugfix^^)



dafür werden die auch ohne murren ohe kosten umgetauscht...
Ich scheine da wirklich glück gehatb zu haben, dass bei mir garnichts ist...


----------



## morpH82 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich hab auch die Kone. und meine ist tadellos verarbeitet. Da klappert nix und das Mausrad läuft wie ne Eins!

Muss man wohl aber Glück haben, da mehrere wohl Probleme haben. Ich hab mir das Ding ausgepackt und direkt im Laden geprüft, ob alles ok ist und das ist der Fall.

Denke mal da war einfach die erste Produktions-Reihe ********, wie es bei Autos oft auch ist.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Dezember 2008)

ich denke eher die zweite. bei der ersten wird meißt noch auf quali geachtet. dann emrken sie, dass sie nicht schnell genug produzieren und die zweite wird dann meißt mist (g15 ist es ja ähnlich. Die erste, wie ich sie habe, war noch mit eingelassenenlogo und gummierten plastik. Die danach weder logo noch die gummierung.)


----------



## CentaX (15. Dezember 2008)

So, ich hatte heute die Kone auch mal in der Hand (ausgepackt)... Die Verarbeitung ist gut, links vorne sah es etwas komisch aus (hab sie mir aber nur kurz angeguckt), Spaltmaße sind überall gleich, Mausrad war in Ordnung und meine Hand liegt deutlich besser auf der Kone als auf jeder Razer...


----------



## kwku (16. Dezember 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> dafür werden die auch ohne murren ohe kosten umgetauscht...
> Ich scheine da wirklich glück gehatb zu haben, dass bei mir garnichts ist...



  Interessant wäre die Quote der Rücksendungen / Reklamationen, aber die wird man wohl nie erfahren. Die Regel ist doch, wenn Du zufrieden bist, sagst Du nichts, aber wenn irgendetwas nicht funzt, wird (zu Recht) gemeckert.


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

naja, meistens muss man den versand selbst zahlen, und schüler wie ich denken sich eh, was der scheiß dann soll...genauso, wie zum media markt etc. zu fahren, der nächste media markt ist 30 kilometer von mit entfernt, da sind wieder sprit und zeitkosten, und jemanden der einen hinfährt, denn noch besitze ich kein führerschein...,geschweige ein motorrad... dann kommen noch die nerven hinzu, den mediamarkt azubi davon zu überzeugen, dass das nicht so gewollt ist, dass die tasten wackeln...kumpel hatte das gleiche problem nur mit der logitech g5, hat am ende nurn mediamarkt gutschein von über 55€ bekommen o_O, womit er sich eine razer death adder gekauft hat...
klar, montagsware kommt vor, aber wenns so oft vorkommt, will ich mein geld und meine zeit nicht für versand und fahrt verschwenden :/


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> naja, meistens muss man den versand selbst zahlen, und schüler wie ich denken sich eh, was der scheiß dann soll...genauso, wie zum media markt etc. zu fahren, der nächste media markt ist 30 kilometer von mit entfernt, da sind wieder sprit und zeitkosten, und jemanden der einen hinfährt, denn noch besitze ich kein führerschein...,geschweige ein motorrad... dann kommen noch die nerven hinzu, den mediamarkt azubi davon zu überzeugen, dass das nicht so gewollt ist, dass die tasten wackeln...kumpel hatte das gleiche problem nur mit der logitech g5, hat am ende nurn mediamarkt gutschein von über 55€ bekommen o_O, womit er sich eine razer death adder gekauft hat...
> klar, montagsware kommt vor, aber wenns so oft vorkommt, will ich mein geld und meine zeit nicht für versand und fahrt verschwenden :/



Ganz ehrlich, wer im MM kauft es selber Schuld. Es gibt die Sachen überall günstiger und meißt mit kompetenteren Personal. 
Internet ist da noch das beste. Kauf die bei Amazon und du hast sogar einen Rücksendeschein. Da kostet es dich also garnichts und der preis gehört zu den 3 besten idR...


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

ich selbst hatte einfach mal ne situation, dass ich damals meinen router mit der falschen firmware gefüttert hab, und man den nich resetten konnte...dann fings an, den ersten bei hardwareversand bestellt, kam an, funzte nicht, da mein inet kein adsl 2 ist, der router aber nur das unterstützte, war auch nicht abwärtskompatibel (stand im inet nichts), nächster router, diesmal bei vibu, anderes netgear modell, war wieder adsl2, stand ja im internet auf ihrer page mal wieder nichts...wieder zurück gesendet, und der nächste versand, ging wieder nicht, dann son komischer internet-elektroladen, der 60km von mit entfernt war, zugeschickt bekommen (es wäre der richtige) und was seh ich? auf der rechnung steht, dass der andere nicht mehr verfügbar war und sie mir darum das gleiche modell geschickt haben, das ich mir damals als erstes bekommen hab, ich war mit meinen nerven am ende, aber nen rücksendeschein hab ich bekommen, nachdem ich da angerufen hab, und gefragt hab, was der scheiß soll. als nächstes hab mir ne verdammte fritzbox geholt, ich glaub sogar von amazon. angeschlossen, daten eingegeben, hat gefunzt...
was hab ich draus gelernt? kauf nie netgear router, sich davor genau informieren (wie ich es in diesem thread tue)... der spaß hat mir ca. 30 € versandkosten und 25€ rücksendekosten beschert(mir fällt grad ein,dass ich damals auch ziemlich ungeduldig war mit dem inet, deshalb hab ichs alles noch schön mit nachname zustellen lassen...4€ mehr bei 4 paketen...amazon bietet sowas ja nicht an), als schüler, war das für mich fast 3 monate taschengeld...und den router darf man ja nicht vergessen, war aber halt mein eigenverschulden...außerdem saß ich 1,5 monate ohne inet -.- musste zum bestellen immer zu freunden gehn, die weiter weg wohnten  o.o

in dem fall hätt ich mir echt schon fast gewünscht, mich lieber von nem mediamarkt prakti beraten zu lassen, als auf eigene faust, die ellenlange beschreibung von elektronik-versandhäusern durchzulesen, indem die nichtmal erwähnen konnten, dass ADSL2+ router nicht abwärtskompatibel sind...(btw, die fritzbox unterstützt bei mir ADSL1, ADSL2 und ADSL2+)


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ich selbst hatte einfach mal ne situation, dass ich damals meinen router mit der falschen firmware gefüttert hab, und man den nich resetten konnte...dann fings an, den ersten bei hardwareversand bestellt, kam an, funzte nicht, da mein inet kein adsl 2 ist, der router aber nur das unterstützte, war auch nicht abwärtskompatibel (stand im inet nichts), nächster router, diesmal bei vibu, anderes netgear modell, war wieder adsl2, stand ja im internet auf ihrer page mal wieder nichts...wieder zurück gesendet, und der nächste versand, ging wieder nicht, dann son komischer internet-elektroladen, der 60km von mit entfernt war, zugeschickt bekommen (es wäre der richtige) und was seh ich? auf der rechnung steht, dass der andere nicht mehr verfügbar war und sie mir darum das gleiche modell geschickt haben, das ich mir damals als erstes bekommen hab, ich war mit meinen nerven am ende, aber nen rücksendeschein hab ich bekommen, nachdem ich da angerufen hab, und gefragt hab, was der scheiß soll. als nächstes hab mir ne verdammte fritzbox geholt, ich glaub sogar von amazon. angeschlossen, daten eingegeben, hat gefunzt...
> was hab ich draus gelernt? kauf nie netgear router, sich davor genau informieren (wie ich es in diesem thread tue)... der spaß hat mir ca. 30 € versandkosten und 25€ rücksendekosten beschert(mir fällt grad ein,dass ich damals auch ziemlich ungeduldig war mit dem inet, deshalb hab ichs alles noch schön mit nachname zustellen lassen...4€ mehr bei 4 paketen...amazon bietet sowas ja nicht an), als schüler, war das für mich fast 3 monate taschengeld...und den router darf man ja nicht vergessen, war aber halt mein eigenverschulden...außerdem saß ich 1,5 monate ohne inet -.- musste zum bestellen immer zu freunden gehn, die weiter weg wohnten  o.o
> 
> in dem fall hätt ich mir echt schon fast gewünscht, mich lieber von nem mediamarkt prakti beraten zu lassen, als auf eigene faust, die ellenlange beschreibung von elektronik-versandhäusern durchzulesen, indem die nichtmal erwähnen konnten, dass ADSL2+ router nicht abwärtskompatibel sind...(btw, die fritzbox unterstützt bei mir ADSL1, ADSL2 und ADSL2+)


sowas ist aber auch eher die ausnahme als die regel...


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

3 mal ausnahme, dabei auch hardwareversand? möchte nur sagen, dass sich bei mir beim wort "umtauschen" schon wieder fast der magen umdreht =(


----------



## BigBubby (16. Dezember 2008)

willy schrieb:


> 3 mal ausnahme, dabei auch hardwareversand? möchte nur sagen, dass sich bei mir beim wort "umtauschen" schon wieder fast der magen umdreht =(



Das du es direkt 3 mal umtauschen mußtest und immer bezahlen mußtest, war wohl eher die ausnahme meinte ich...

in den meißten fällen kommt das richtige an. Das du dich da nicht ausreicend informiert hast, ist auch wieder eine sache, wofür die nichts können. Die wissen ja nicht, was bei dir daheim los ist...


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

naja, ich hab halt ihre produktbeschreibung gelesen...normalerweise muss da alles drinnen stehen :S
außerdem war ich mit 14 wohl nicht so wie heute


----------

